# Acana puppy food



## Allana_F (Oct 14, 2012)

So Ryder is turning 6 months in a couple of days. My boyfriend and I were looking at the Acana small puppy food to see when we should start switching her to adult food. I know with my retriever we were told to wait till he was about 15mths old, but I can't find anything about chihuahuas. I read all the labels on the bag and didn't find any info as well. 

Does someone know the proper age, any information will help 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Technically, I believe that both meet the nutritional needs of all life stages so it's up to you when you want to switch. We switched Odie at 9 months, but that's only because we were totally switching brands of food. I wouldn't have had any problem with feeding her the regular grain-free Acana while she was a puppy instead of the puppy formula.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree with Krystal. Most "adult" food is for 'all life stages". At 6 months he is ok to be switched over to adult food.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would choose one of Acana's regionals line (ranchlands, Pacifica, grasslands, and I think high prairie or something like that). They are the only grain free Acana foods and are okay for all ages and all sizes. No need for a specific food for size or age when it comes to these all life stages foods unless you have a giant breed (like Great Dane or mastiff) because those pups have specific joint needs but chi pups don't). The regionals flavors are grain free, which is better for the dog too. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

